# Potty training - so fed up!



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Chilli is 5 months old now and she really does not get it.
Just now picked up a poop from my son's room - so gross! this was right after I had taken her outside as well - the whole house seems to be a giant toilet if she feels the need.
We are going to try the 'how to housebreak your dog in 7 days' by shirlee kalstone, has anyone used it?


----------



## poppycocka (Feb 18, 2014)

It can be so frustrating . It took me two years to decide to get a puppy because I did not want to go through the puppy training . Poppy is doing well but I have learned to recognise signs and its time consuming . When she has a drink she will need a wee within 30mns (she is 13weeks old) for number 2 you can take them out within 30mns falling that 1 hour . Stand outside and reward when going outside . She will usually have one odd accident now and again . As a rule they say that the older they are the longer they can hold it . At 5 months old . I would say a couple of hours . The food is a bif factor too . We feed poppy on arden grange and she only goes number 2 once or max twice a day . Nice and firm and no odour . She seems to be able to hold it a lot longer and no accident over night sorry tmi . Good luck and let us know how you get on with the book and training

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would say Max was a good 7 months before he was totally reliable (or more like before I was able to totally understand his approach to me to tell me he needs to go out)! I'm a slow learner!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tell us more about her methods and come back in seven days to tell us if it worked.

It will come, just persevere. Cockapoos are in the slow to toilet train group.

Keep her close to you at all times.
Keep her on a good schedule.
Success should be greeted with glee.
Failure is your fault, not hers. But once she has learned to pee outdoors on request I think it is fair (others disagree) to teach her you don't want her doing it indoors as well. Show her the evidence and voice your displeasure with an unhappy growl noise. No physical punishment ever. 
Good luck.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, one of the best things I invested in was a steam vac! so cleaned son's room and keeping it firmly shut from now on!

Feel a bit better now as went to puppy training class this morning and spoke to the trainer.
She has advised drawing up a chart of the dogs bowel/bladder habits over a 2 week period with information on feeding, exercising and time alone.
She also suggested moving the last meal from 6 p.m. to 4 p.m. and having a late night walk (that may be hard as pooch is fast asleep by 8)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

it is difficult - especially in the cold wet weather, Ralph definately took longer, we got him in december, but ruby we got in may - so the door was alwasy open - saying that...... last week she squatted on my new rug, looked at me and peed!! i think she thought it was grass - and i suspect it isnt the first time.
keep at it, you wont be poop picking up indoors for ever x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Not used the book, my chap caught on quick quickly. I will say though, restrict her freedom more. Do not let her have the run of the house. Use gates to block off access and this will help you watch her and learn the cues to her toilet, plus she will be more reluctant to use her own area as a toilet. With the whole house open to her she can toilet anywhere and just walk away from it. Dogs do not like to toilet their area so I would restrict her to the kitchen or the room you are in at the time. She will be far less likely to just toilet as she needs.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I still don't let them have access to the whole house if I am not right with them. At five months, if I had to leave them to go to the bathroom or out, I put them in their crates. It's only when I was more confident that they wouldn't just go anywhere that I have them more freedom. I still keep them contained to the kitchen/family room area when I have to shower or leave the house for a quick errand. 

Mine won't go directly on command but they want me around because I am all sorts of praise when they do. So they like to go when I'm around. My two really weren't reliable until probably 7 months. I didn't have to take them out on quite a rigid schedule. But if I missed a sign they did not wait at all. Now they tell me a couple of times. And still sing praises to the poochie bells.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This winter has been rubbish - much easier for puppies to be clean when it is more fun to be outside with them for longer.
Definitely restrict Chili, either to the kitchen or wherever you are. When you go out for a walk if she doesn't poo or wee while you are out take her straight into the garden when you get home, she may need the security of a familiar place to do what she needs to do.
Give her plenty of opportunities and praise her when she does her business in the right place.
Ours go out for a pre-bed time walk and we do have to wake them up first 

PS please can we have an updated pic of Chili, she was such a stunning pup.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I heard a good tip if puppies are crate trained - feed in crate, or put in immediately the meal is finished then leave them in there 20 mins (maybe 30 for an older pup), then take them outside and usually they will poo straight away, if she is not crate trained then as others have said restrict the space she does have, especially between feeding and toileting.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks - well I moved her feed to 4 p.m. last night (from 6 p.m.) - and made sure she had a walk/poop before bed, and this morning kitchen was clean  - trainer knows what she is talking about!
Will keep working on it... I would love a stair gate to stop her going upstairs but we are a family of 6 so it would be a real pain having to open it and close it all the time...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just jump it. It is good training for hurdles.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

alexdo said:


> Thanks - well I moved her feed to 4 p.m. last night (from 6 p.m.) - and made sure she had a walk/poop before bed, and this morning kitchen was clean  - trainer knows what she is talking about!
> Will keep working on it... I would love a stair gate to stop her going upstairs but we are a family of 6 so it would be a real pain having to open it and close it all the time...



Everyone will soon get used to it, especially if you point out that the person who leaves the gate open has to clear up the poop!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We have one at the top of the stairs - it's a god send.
Stops all the sock thieving & swallowing by Ralph!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You have my sympathies, Bonnie took forever although Dexter was instant! I had to let her out every half hour and cover her pee up in the house with a spray. I was exhausted but we got there in the end!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It did seem like they never would get it and then all of a sudden they got it. And it helped for me to celebrate every small win. One hour without an accident - YEAH! One day without an accident - YEAH!!! One week without an accident - YEAH!!! Working on a whole month now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It reminds me of recovery from alcoholism or smoking cessation. You might fall off the wagon but climb back on and start the count again. Don't let a set back defeat you!


----------

